# Need one more for an offshore trip Aug 2nd



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Going out of Port Aransas. We have 3, need one more. Captain has a twin engine 28ft Pursuit. We'll be targeting amberjack, mahi, blackfins and then coming in to drop for some state snapper and mangroves. All day trip. Prefer someone who's been offshore and doesn't get seasick. All you'll need is a license and to provide your own drinks/food.
PM me here if you can go.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

When you going.


----------



## KENNEDY (May 24, 2013)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> When you going.


Seriously?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

yeah......

Looking at it on the phone didn't show the date because of the screen size... 

I see it now that I'm on the computer.


----------



## flasnook (Jun 22, 2014)

August 2


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Cost is $200 per person plus tip.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

PM Sent.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

trip full...thanks all


----------

